# Katy CCA welcomes The Texas Gourmet, Chef Bryan Slaven - Jan 21



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

You killed it, now how are you gonna grill it?

The Katy Chapter is back in business for 2015 and wants to see you for our January speaker meeting!

Please help us welcome The Texas Gourmet, Chef Bryan Slaven on January 21! Chef Slaven graced the menu at Bay Flats Lodge, pioneered The Texas Gourmet line of spices, rubs, and jellies, and now he's going to bestow some cookin' smarts on the Katy Chapter! If you need help mastering your meat, this is the speaker you don't want to miss. 

As always, we'll be at Red River BBQ on Mason Road. We'll start to school around 6:30 and have an official start around 7pm. The BBQ will be hot, and cervesas cold. We'll see ya there!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

meeting is next Wednesday.

You do not have to be a CCA member to attend.

We'll have a bunch of swag for a little raffle, too.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

This week friends.


Beer special on the patio, too


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

